# Green Corrector/Concealer



## mizuki~ (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody have recs for a green concealer/corrector for covering up redness on the face? Any brand and price is fine. Something that actually works please


----------



## lumiere (Feb 22, 2009)

I've tried the Mint color corrector from EDM (back when I was swept into the MMU craze), and it worked pretty well. Just don't concentrate it on certain spots, or it's hard to make it look natural during foundation application. Good for neutralizing redness over larger areas, though. Good luck!


----------



## lara (Feb 22, 2009)

I have five or six different green correctors in my kit but I use MAC Select Cover-Up Corrector in green far more frequently over everything else.

I prefer the liquid cream texture to sticks, hard creams or powders - I use a fluffy eyeshadow brush to polish it sheerly over a red area and blend the edges, buff over liquid/cream foundation and do a final colour correct with a skintone concealer before powdering off. This is photographic-standard colour correction though; on myself I just work in colour corrector, apply foundation and powder off.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've heard good things about MUFE's green concealer


----------



## fadedillusions (Feb 22, 2009)

i have tons of redness and mufe def. works for me.


----------



## BLuSHJuNKiE (Feb 22, 2009)

If your looking for something thats under 10$ and works pretty well try physicians formula, they have several diffrent green concealers 


Make up forever has a concealer pallet that has green in it that blends very easily and its so smooth, there just fabulous..


----------



## makeba (Feb 22, 2009)

maybelline has one in a stick form and its under 4 bucks


----------



## Kiseki (Feb 23, 2009)

Make Up For Ever Camouflage Pot in Green, definitely works and will last you forever. If you have overall redness you would like to diffuse, their green tinted primer also works wonders.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 23, 2009)

I was just coming to Specktra to ask this question! How is the MUFE primer as a primer? Does it give a smooth finish?


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks all! I was definitely eyeing the MUFE pot and the Physician's Formula one but wasn't too sure how well they worked. 
I've tested the MUFE and really liked the thick creamy texture. Does anybody know how the Maybelline or the Physician's Formula is like?

lara: I didn't know MAC had a green select coverup concealer. Is it a pro product?

mamapie: I've heard great things about MUFE's primers. I think it's silicone-based which should give you that smooth finish


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Jul 27, 2009)

personally i like the n.y.c. green concealer stick...my friend has rosacea and it worked perfectly at covering the redness along with revlon colorstay...try it..it's like 1.99 lol


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 27, 2009)

I would go MUFE or MAC if you have a pro store near you!


----------

